

Rivets.js: Lightweight and powerful data binding and templating - aethertap
http://rivetsjs.com/

======
notduncansmith
I used Rivets on a decent-sized SPA and I have to say, it worked out really
well.

The rendering was a bit slow, and in more than a few places I had to force a
refresh to get it to pick up data changes. Those are really my only complaints
though: the templates were a breeze to write, and with the ability to write
custom formatters, Rivets is pretty expressive and extensible. I wound up with
a codebase that was quite straightforward and easy to reason about, with
minimal cruft. Overall I'd say it was a win.

Nowadays I use React.js and am very happy with the switch, but I definitely
recommend Rivets to anyone who just wants to add a smidgeon of data-binding
without pulling in a heavy framework. If I were doing that medium-sized SPA
project again though, I'd definitely use React.

~~~
aethertap
That's interesting to me - I posted this up because I'm doing a small app
right now and was getting frustrated with the amount of code I had to write to
get React to do what I wanted (basically, editing a large, fairly complicated
data structure via a big form). Rivets cut my codebase by about 2/3 and made
it easier to understand, but I have to say that given everyone else's positive
experience with React I feel like I must have been doing something wrong.

I'll have to revisit it again later I guess. One thing that was particularly
annoying with what I was doing was that the whole form would fail to render on
any error, and I'd often be left without even a console message to tell me
what React didn't like. How has your experience been with debugging React
apps?

~~~
findjashua
Did you use react by itself or with (re)flux? That makes all the difference.

~~~
notduncansmith
What has your experience with reflux (and other flux libraries) been like? I
haven't tried any of them yet, currently using a home-rolled solution with
PouchDB. They all look a bit overly ceremonious for my liking (same thing that
drove me away from Backbone early on).

~~~
findjashua
In my experience, React isn't worth the hassle without Reflux.

I was a bit apprehensive at first since it's the only flux implementation I've
come across that gets rid of the dispatcher altogether, but after building a
couple of internal apps I think it's the cleanest, simplest implementation.

------
simonw
I really wish projects like this wouldn't register their own domain names.

The likelihood that vanity domains for new JavaScript libraries will still be
renewed in 10 years time is pretty low - if they used rivetsjs.github.io
instead there would be a much higher chance of links continuing to work far
into the future.

~~~
nacs
Does it really matter if [project].github.io is used when
github.com/username/[project] will exist just as long if not longer?

Also, I've been noticing a handful of project sites hosted at github.io that
apparently once used to work have been returning a "site has been disabled due
to a misconfigured custom domain" message. I realize its a configuration issue
but this is just as annoying as a custom domain like rivetsjs.com potentially
disappearing.

------
icemelt8
What is the reason of releasing a new JS framework every week? What is the
reason?

~~~
mikewhy
> releasing a new JS framework every week

mikeric/rivets/ v0.1.0 on Jul 13, 2012

[https://github.com/mikeric/rivets/releases?after=v0.3.6](https://github.com/mikeric/rivets/releases?after=v0.3.6)

That's a strange definition of weeks.

